# How to figure out if regular or goofy is for you???



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

i find there is really no good way to tell right away if someone is regular or goofy 
you could tell her to stand with both feet close together and her her and which ever foot she steps forward with first is supposed to say which foot she rides forward with. but i have seen thats not very accurate with most people. 
i would just put her on a snowboard and tell her to go down the hill (without explaining goofy/regular or telling her which way to go) which ever way she goes is probably the way most comfortable.


----------



## gibbous (Jul 9, 2008)

nitroboarder22 said:


> you could tell her to stand with both feet close together and her her and which ever foot she steps forward with first is supposed to say which foot she rides forward with. but i have seen thats not very accurate with most people.


A friend of mine swears by something similar to this, except you just have them stand there and when they're not suspecting anything you give them a good push in the back. Then whatever foot they extend forward to catch themselves is which side they might naturally favor being their downhill foot. Highly accurate, probably not. Entertaining, yes.

I'm a righty and ride goofy, but I basically figured it out through the initial trial and error that exists for everyone who is just starting to ride.


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

gibbous said:


> A friend of mine swears by something similar to this, except you just have them stand there and when they're not suspecting anything you give them a good push in the back. Then whatever foot they extend forward to catch themselves is which side they might naturally favor being their downhill foot. Highly accurate, probably not. Entertaining, yes.
> 
> I'm a righty and ride goofy, but I basically figured it out through the initial trial and error that exists for everyone who is just starting to ride.


haha yes it is fun to watch but i think its more chance than accuracy that makes that method work 
right handed or left handed doesnt make any difference in terms of goofy or regular im pretty sure


----------



## stevetim (Dec 26, 2007)

I just don't get why people don't just get on a skateboard and see what they are comfortable with?


----------



## gamer539 (Oct 29, 2008)

For me, I find that the best methods are:

1) If you skateboard, which ever foot you ride with forward, that's your forward foot.

2) Next best way if you don't skateboard, wear socks, and slide on a slippery waxed floor, like the kitchen, see which foot is forward (if you're at the mountain, just imagine, may not work too well; or if they slide straight forward, FAIL). EDIT: tell them to slide sideways. much better way of saying it (from Triple8Sol 's post =D).

3) If you're a basketball player, which foot do you normally pivot on, or tend to use, or is more comfortable with? The stationary foot is the backfoot and the moving is the front.

4) I also heard of the have them stand up, you give them a slight push and see which foot goes forward, and that's the front foot. I find this method quite flawed

5) Just ask them which they feel is most comfortable, or just try going down the mountain.

6) All else fail, just have them go regular as like 80% of snowboarders have regular stance, then they can progress and then figure it out and switch, if they realize that they're actually goofy; they'd be ahead in learning switch =P.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

and if all that nice advice doesn't help, you can search (regular or goofy) and come up with probably another 10 topics to read through of the exact same answers.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Based on the dominant foot, kicking a soccer ball, etc... I should ride regular, which is what I did my 1st season. I tried out goofy my 2nd year, and never looked back.

I think a better test is to find a smooth/slippery floor, like wood or vinyl. Run in your socks and slide somewhat sideways. See which foot you put in front, and use that as your stance. I think I read this on this forum somewhere else. Sounds like the best test to me.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> Based on the dominant foot, kicking a soccer ball, etc... I should ride regular, which is what I did my 1st season. I tried out goofy my 2nd year, and never looked back.
> 
> I think a better test is to find a smooth/slippery floor, like wood or vinyl. Run in your socks and slide somewhat sideways. See which foot you put in front, and use that as your stance. I think I read this on this forum somewhere else. Sounds like the best test to me.


qft. i think that's the best way too (aside from just doing it & seeing which is more comfortable). and sorry for my bitch answer earlier...i had just woke up & hadn't had my coffee or morning bowl yet


----------



## BEC61408 (Jan 28, 2009)

Well we did the floor test but the problem is she can slide on both feet. She DOES naturally slide with her right first though. I can slide with both feet foward as well though and I ride regular. We've been trying regular but I'm gonna have her try goofy this weekend and see how that goes.


----------



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

First time I tried to ride a longboard I tried left foot forward and it was shaky but worked. Tried right foot forward and ended up on my ass. I figured that was a good indication that I should ride regular.


----------



## gamer539 (Oct 29, 2008)

I can slide with both feet foward as well, it's not hard, I'm more inclined or more natural to slide with my right foot foward, and I'm goofy. Usually if you don't tell the person what you're trying to do to figure out if they're regular or goofy stance, and just have them do it; there's your answer on what kind of stance they should use.

However I've asked a friend before if they imagine they were sliding on a slippery floor, which foot would be forward, he said right, but he ended up being more comfortable with a regular stance.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

stevetim said:


> I just don't get why people don't just get on a skateboard and see what they are comfortable with?


That is how I did it. lol


----------

